# My other passion.......some folk guitar fiddle tune.



## TBar (Dec 21, 2011)

Whiskey Before Breakfast as played by myself......

http://www.hangoutstorage.com/flatp...age/audio/77/whiskey-be-7704-525714972009.mp3


----------

